
Ask HN: How much do you earn (and save) as a software engineer in bay area? - symbolepro
- Please tell your no. of years of experience.<p>- And whether it is a startup or fortune 500 company.
======
kull
Answers to this question may give people wrong impression if you do not
include a cost of living in the bay area. Salaries are very much connected to
the local economy and a cost of living.

~~~
symbolepro
Thats why asked - How much you earn and how much you save.

Cost of Living = Earning - tax - saving

Isnt it obvious?

------
symbolepro
From my friends who work in Bay area, I will list their details.

\- Google, 3 yrs, 137k + bonus (~10k), saves 50-60k yearly

\- Uber, 2 years, 125k + bonus (~10k), saves 40-50k yearly

~~~
itamarst
They also get stock or options, though... and for Google that'll be a lot of
liquid money.

~~~
symbolepro
How much stock do google employees get yearly 9n average which is liquid ?

~~~
itamarst
Varies, but short version is "a lot".

~~~
cam3ham
$200K - $500K vested over 4 years.

So approx. ~$100K average per year.

~~~
symbolepro
And after 4 years?

~~~
cam3ham
not sure, maybe someone else ca chime in.

